# انا في السعودية الان وظيفتي مهندس مبيعات يلي بقدر يساعدني في بعض اسئلة ؟



## حموده قزق (13 مايو 2015)

احنا عباره عن شركة مقاولات وعم نشتغل في نظا fire sys 
وعنا وكاله regulus (usa)

ممكن تساعدونا في عملية البيع ؟ 
وبدي اسئل ماذا تعني noael & loael ?


----------



## الشبوكشى (29 أغسطس 2015)

ممكن تبعت الكتالوجات الخاصه بالشركه. وان شاء الله بيكون فى خير [email protected]


----------



## الشبوكشى (29 أغسطس 2015)

بالنسبه ل noael دى خاصه بغاز الاطفاء ومعناها انه مفيش تاثير على الانسان عند لحد التركيز ده وloael اقل تاثير والى المفروض عند التصميم ان التركيز الغاز ما يزيدش عن كده


----------



## الشبوكشى (29 أغسطس 2015)

ده رقمى للتواصل


----------



## الشبوكشى (29 أغسطس 2015)

0597101648


----------

